

A Story About ‘Magic' (1994) - TonyNib
http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/magic-story.html

======
AndyBaker
I wonder how the switch maker first found out about this.

I'd love to know if there's more "easter eggs" like this placed around MIT.

Anyone want to claim responsibility? :)

